# Had OC that wasn't 100% - Now Stock isn't!



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a 4.2GHz OC running that was mostly stable (I haven't had a BSOD in weeks) but my computer sometimes did strange things, like glitch out or run slowly for a sec. So, I decided to un-overclock and go back to stable.

It's really cold where I live today, and my heater tends to be my computer, so I cranked on Prime95 to warm up my room and to double check this is 100% stable. 6 minutes in, I get an error on one of the threads. I reset BIOS settings then changed that which needed to be. I left all CPU settings and RAM settings alone.

What could cause this, and is it to be worried about?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Leaving a computer in an unstable setting can and will cause damage if enough time passes.


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

So is it likely that my CPU is damaged due to the higher voltages etc? Oops. It seemed stable enough as everything seemed to work fine but prime95 would kill it within an hour or two.

How much damage do you think it would've caused?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Whats the rest of the hardware?


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

ASUS P6X58D-E
Corsair XMS3 12GB (6x2GB) 1600MHz
Intel i7 950 @ 3.07GHz (4.2GHz in OC)
Sapphire Radeon HD 6970
Corsair TX650W
Noctua NH-D14
NZXT Phantom

That should be all the details you need, right? Though here's HDDs and SSDs in case:
Crucial M4 128GB with 009 firmware
WD Black 1TB 64MB Cache SATA3
WD Green 2TB 64MB Cache SATA3


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What were the temps under load and at idle? Voltages from the bios?


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Temps:
At idle: 33-40C (depending on room temp)
Under 100% load: ~75-80C

Voltages in BIOS were:
CPU Vcore: 1.425V
RAM core: 1.60V
CPU PLL (I think something along those lines anyways): 1.88V


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Intel® Core

Well your well above its temp range and voltage range. My only assumption is that its damaged at this point. No way of knowing without trying it in a known working pc.

An over volted cpu where the temps are out of spec is very bad.


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Well that's the temperature of the case not the cores. My temp is the cores which is about 10C higher, so on the verge anyways. But the voltage is out of the range so yeah, probably not too good. Oh well, it still works.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Tcase isn't that far off from the actual core temp. about 5-10c which still puts you in the danger zone for temps.

Running the cpu so far out of spec with temps uncontrolled is a very bad thing for the longevity of the chip.


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh well, it's at stock now and still works. Hopefully it won't be too bad. I intended to upgrade at the release of X79 but since half the things they promised aren't happening, I decided against it. So next release with ivy-bridge probably or something.


----------

